# California People! Moving Tortoises!



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Nov 16, 2013)

People in California please respond. I live in Cali, and we have Desert Tortoises. They are legally registered and have there own number and everything. My question is me and my boyfriend are starting to talk about future plans for 2 years or later. He wants to join the military doesnt know where to be based at if he can pick. What places if we can still meet the Desert tortoise habitat can we go? please be nice thank you


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Nov 16, 2013)

Your DTs are welcome to come live with me. I'm located in California


----------



## Laura (Nov 16, 2013)

not sure what you are asking... but you cant take them out of calif.. so that limits places for moving with Military.. 
Finding a home for them.. should be easy-ish.. here.. 
Lots of ca members and lots of DT homes.. 
good luck with decision.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 16, 2013)

I think just California for the tortoises. As for your honey, I don't think our servicemen can pick where they go, do they?


----------



## ascott (Nov 16, 2013)

> meet the Desert tortoise habitat



California (southern), Nevada, Arizona...these are all like areas/states that a variety of Desert Torts (Gopherus) can and do live ...good luck on your new adventure...


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Nov 16, 2013)

thank you all and no i never want to give our babies up we love them to much, if he gets stationed somewhere out of Cali then i think ima stay here with them. Unless something happens where as long as i stay in Nevada or Arizona or something like that I can take them. As for military you get to put down your top 3 or 4 places you would like to stay then they pick for you. and are you all sure I cant take them out of California even its a State like Arizona or Nevada? its not for another 2 years after college


----------



## Tom (Nov 16, 2013)

You cannot legally take a CDT out of CA.


----------



## AustinASU (Nov 16, 2013)

You absolutely can not take them out of the state unless you plan on going to jail.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 17, 2013)

Tom said:


> You cannot legally take a CDT out of CA.



Yeppers.


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Nov 17, 2013)

Okay looks like we will have to start planning around them  thank u all


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 17, 2013)

It's still 2 years of planning for you, but remember that if need be, there might be some TFO members, myself included, that would be able to foster your babies while your hubby does his service and if he/you are stationed away from California. So when and if that happens, and if it becomes necessary, just give a holler to us here. It's a way for some of us to help support you both, for his service. : )


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank u very much  I appreciate it all!!


----------



## ascott (Nov 17, 2013)

> You cannot_ legally_ take a CDT out of CA.



True. Interesting though how well they do in other places.... Especially like Arizona and Nevada....hmmm.


----------



## bigred (Nov 17, 2013)

AustinASU said:


> You absolutely can not take them out of the state unless you plan on going to jail.



Jail is over rated really




ascott said:


> > You cannot_ legally_ take a CDT out of CA.
> 
> 
> 
> True. Interesting though how well they do in other places.... Especially like Arizona and Nevada....hmmm.



Angela you are a true rebel at heart, I think thats why I like you so much


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 17, 2013)

And please don't forget the finds , court 
Costs , and lawyers fees


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Nov 17, 2013)

Haha everyone relax on the jail. We are all rebels at heart haha but we can't risk going to jail because we can't leave our torts to fen for them selfs


----------



## TortoiseMike (Nov 18, 2013)

If your tort is registered. .. You can't legally take them out of cali, but then. .. You can always do whatever! It should of been in the p/w when you legally registered the Tortle. We registered our desert tort years ago when we found him walking down the street in front of the pet store I work at (think he was abandoned)


----------



## Saleama (Nov 18, 2013)

Laws are there for a reason and sometimes they actually help. When was the last time anyone got a visit from the Tortoise Police? I once found a Texas Tortoise upside down on the side of the road. He was largely unresponsive so I put him in the trunk to take him to a vet. I got stopped at the check point and searched. The Border Patrol officer saw the tort, looked at me and told me to please hold my turtle until he was done with the inspection. I so easily could have been in all kinds of trouble but most officers of the law don't know the tort laws. I re-hidrated the tort and returned him to the exact location a week later by the way.


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Nov 18, 2013)

Yah well for 2-3 years I'm stuck in college here In cali where I registered him nd then there's another college I want to go to in cali but who knows what the furture brings in 2/3 years so we will see what life brings  me nd my boyfriend already decided our baby torts come first from where we need to live


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: RE: California People! Moving Tortoises!*



Saleama said:


> Laws are there for a reason and sometimes they actually help. When was the last time anyone got a visit from the Tortoise Police? I once found a Texas Tortoise upside down on the side of the road. He was largely unresponsive so I put him in the trunk to take him to a vet. I got stopped at the check point and searched. The Border Patrol officer saw the tort, looked at me and told me to please hold my turtle until he was done with the inspection. I so easily could have been in all kinds of trouble but most officers of the law don't know the tort laws. I re-hidrated the tort and returned him to the exact location a week later by the way.



Awesome story


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 18, 2013)

Exactly, we are a nation of laws. 

But let us please not forget the poor "protected" gopherus who have to be protected by their protectors when they can no longer generate us taxpayers' easy cash money. I am looking at you Nevada. When you hear that kind of travesty, you have to ask yourself, really? We are required to follow the law to protect, but the government does not have the same rules applied? 

Happening a lot lately, not just in regards to tortoises.


----------

